# Wizdog customer service



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm just writing this to inform everyone of the wonderful customer service we just received from Wizdog. http://www.wizdog.com
I guess now you are asking what is Wizdog. It is a like a litter box for dogs without the pebbles in it. If you take a look at the site it explains how it works better then I can and it does work. The only problem we were having was Chelsey and Chester were biting the grid that held down the wee, wee pads and paper. So I had to remove it the Grid then they started to chew up the wee, wee, pads.

Well they just upgraded the grid so the puppy cannot chew it up.
They had sent me a out email saying they have improved it and it cost 10.00 for the new one. Well for us in Canada that would = 30.00 with the tax and shipping handling. I sent then a email stating this.. and ask if they could replace it free of charge. (THEY SAID YES!!.) I’m SO HAPPY.









I just wanted to let everyone know they stand by there product and it does work for us. It keeps their paws clean because all the mess goes throw the grid to the wee, pad or paper. It's really your option, both our puppies liked it and Chester also learned to go inside on it . Chester would not go inside at all. He learned this in one week with this product.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, this sounds like a great product!! Tuffy is ALWAYS comes off his wee pad with wet gross paws and then tracks them all over the place, including on me! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, I've never heard of them. I'm glad you've had such nice experience, it's nice to know that there are companies out there like that.
I know this sounds crazy, but I use a litter box...a CAT litter box, the one with the lid, or rim over the top (not the one that's totally covered)... I use the lid to hold the pad in place, and I've never had any trouble with it....and I think the litter box cost like $9.00 and I buy the Delux Puppy Housebreaking Pads with baking soda from Wal-Mart. Massimo's at the point where he wants to go outside with my other dog though, I can't say I like that because it's really muddy outside right now, and I have to rince his feet everytime he comes inside. But I like having it when I go off somewhere, I know he has a place to do his duty, with his little bladder and all.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Dec 31 2004, 05:31 PM
> *Wow, I've never heard of them.  I'm glad you've had such nice experience, it's nice to know that there are companies out there like that.
> I know this sounds crazy, but I use a litter box...a CAT litter box, the one with the lid, or rim over the top (not the one that's totally covered)...  I use the lid to hold the pad in place, and I've never had any trouble with it....and I think the litter box cost like $9.00 and I buy the Delux Puppy Housebreaking Pads with baking soda from Wal-Mart.  Massimo's at the point where he wants to go outside with my other dog though, I can't say I like that because it's really muddy outside right now, and I have to rince his feet everytime he comes inside.  But I like having it when I go off somewhere, I know he has a place to do his duty, with his little bladder and all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26620*


[/QUOTE]

I'm glad this is working for you. I was looking for a doggie litter box or a cat one. Only thing was the cat litter box was too high off the ground for chelsey at the time, she could not even climb stairs. She was only 10 weeks when we got her. Now she is an expert at climbing stairs.

The Wizdog made it easy to train chester and chester is a very stuborn puppie. We are very lucky the breeder trained him to go outside be for we got him or we would have been in trouble. It is really hard to get good customer service these days. So I thought it would be nice to spread the word around.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jan 2 2005, 04:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad this is working for you. I was looking for a doggie litter box or a cat one. Only thing was the cat litter box was too high off the ground for chelsey at the time, she could not even climb stairs. She was only 10 weeks when we got her. Now she is an expert at climbing stairs.

The Wizdog made it easy to train chester and chester is a very stuborn puppie. We are very lucky the breeder trained him to go outside be for we got him or we would have been in trouble. It is really hard to get good customer service these days. So I thought it would be nice to spread the word around.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26846
[/B][/QUOTE]

I really wish I had heard of Wizdog before hand. Sounds like such a good product. Massimo would have been too small to get in my contraption at first, I just had the wee wee pads on the floor (couldn't find the pad holder). At first he was ok, he did so well, but after a while he would run around the house with the pad (he was a bit older then) . He started lifting his leg at around 5 months (maybe a little before) and he would sometimes miss the pad..I saw they had the litter box for dogs at PetSmart (it's about 40 mins away from here) and it was like $60. I didn't like the idea of the little "pellets" all over the place. So I just made something up. I was at Wal-Mart looking for chew treats and went down the wrong isle and there were the cat litter boxes.....the idea kinda hit me there. So I took it home and tried it. I cut one of the "rim" edges off so he could get into it better though...I forgot to mention that before.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Chelsey - just read about Wizdog. Lacey uses the pads and it looks like the pads go under the grid. One question...does the grid get really gross? Do you have to wash it often? I have been looking for something like the wizdog and it does look like something I might order. Just wondering about the grid. Thanks.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 2 2005, 04:19 PM
> *Hi Chelsey - just read about Wizdog.  Lacey uses the pads and it looks like the pads go under the grid.  One question...does the grid get really gross?  Do you have to wash it often?  I have been looking for something like the wizdog and it does look like something I might order.  Just wondering about the grid.  Thanks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26913*


[/QUOTE]

Hi I can only comment on the old grid still waiting for the new one to come in. They have shiped it out but with the holiday it will take a while.

With the old grid it did not get gross only, if chester had a bad day. Like diraria.
but that hardly happens. Everything goes right throw the grid on to the pad except the poo. The poo will just sit on top.. Then you just flip it over and it goes on the pad . Wrap it up and put in the garbage. If it tends to get messy ,what we did was rince it off in the backyard with a hose. But we only had to two it twice since we got it.

If your puppie will not poo in the same spot a the pee you may need two wizdogs.

They said the new grid is suppost to be a little wider.and easier for clean up.

We like it . It works for us. We only have one wizdog and both puppies use it. 
With the create I change chesey's pee pad three times daily but with the wizdog only once. It's a cleaner approch .


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

So did anyone else get the wizdog. I like to hear your comment likes dislike.
So far I have been using it with chelsey/ I have not put the new grid on for a while...
The new grid is really good though she can not bit it. I watch her trying to pick it up and start laughing... cause she can't get it. heheheh.







So that was a really good impovement . I also like the part that the pee does not touch the floor because of the mat below the wee, wee pad.
It 's kind of funny. I noticed i have not see her use the wee , wee pad without the wizdog under neith it. I tried yesterday with just the wee , wee pad and she did not go.
I think i may have to get an other one for up stairs. Chelsey is so picky.

So far chester has been going out side. can you belive it took two years and finally with the wizdog i got him to go inside... but man his pee... is just to strong for me to handel.... don't want my home smelling like that.









Is this just a male dog thing... 

Anyway at lest he has the otion if we come home late from work


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I received the Wizdog last week. At first I had to put a piddle pad on top of the grid to get Lacey to use. Over the weekend I took it off of the grid and she used it wonderfully. On Tuesday she won't poop on it, she will pee on it but not poop. So now she is using two pads. I don't know what she is doing but I do like the product and this weekend we will try again. I still have it out and she is peeing on it but is using her other pad also. This weekend we will try again.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad to hear it working for you. If anything it sure does keep the floors clean.. I still have marks on our laminate floors from the wee , wee pads that stick... I can't get it off


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 23 2005, 01:40 PM
> *I'm glad to hear it working for you.  If anything it sure does keep the floors clean..  I still have marks on our laminate floors from the wee , wee pads that stick... I can't get it off
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just got a big plastic computer chair mat and put it on the floor and put the wee wee pads on that. Any leaks just wipe up and they are not on my floor. Once every week or two I hose it down outside with bleach (spot cleaning with Simple Solutions).


----------

